# Free Book - DIY: Wooden Fly Boxes



## Gary Salisbury (Dec 7, 2015)

I have written a free eBook entitled "DIY: Wooden Fly Boxes," a guide on how to build wooden fly boxes with a router and would like to share this fun project with all the readers. 

I posted it on Pinterest in JPG format (Link to pinterst removed--not linked to plans--MODERATOR)

It is also available in PDF format that I can email to anyone who wants a free copy. (email a request to: ******X)
(EDIT BY MODERATOR--Please PM this member for our free copy--he will respond-Mike)

I posted the JPG version to the PHOTOS section of this site.

Is there any way to upload the PDF file on this site for distribution? 

Please let me know if it is OK to offer my free eBook to your readers. Again, it is free and I am not trying to make money from it. I just want to share this fun project.

Thanks,
Gary Salisbury


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

If you reveal your email address on forum, the spambots will get you.
johnep


----------



## Gary Salisbury (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks, John. I'm having trouble figuring out how to edit it out now.....


----------



## StanBo (Dec 8, 2015)

I just sent you an email, thanks!


----------



## Gary Salisbury (Dec 7, 2015)

I may have inadvertently posted the link to my main Pinterest page but I can't tell because Mike edited it out. 

This link will take you directly to the Flybox book: (Note: you need to be signed up for Pinterest but they will not sell your email or spam you)

https://www.pinterest.com/garydsalisbury/woodworking-fly-boxes/

Or you can click on My Photos under my name in this message.

Or PM me and I will email a PDF copy to you. 

Sorry if I screwed up anything. I'm just trying to do a service to the community before I kick the bucket.


----------

